# Temporary Basal Rates



## Phil65 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just wondered when and how often you guys use TBRs?  I always put a 10% TBR when playing golf and often a 40% TBR when shopping (depending how busy it is). I put a +100 TBR when flying short haul and +200 TBR for long haul.  Not increased TBR for illness yet..not had to try yet! I do put a TBR on when hypo or disconnect all together for a bit.  Overall though I don't use very often but a great tool to have!


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 27, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> Just wondered when and how often you guys use TBRs?  I always put a 10% TBR when playing golf and often a 40% TBR when shopping (depending how busy it is). I put a +100 TBR when flying short haul and +200 TBR for long haul.  Not increased TBR for illness yet..not had to try yet! I do put a TBR on when hypo or disconnect all together for a bit.  Overall though I don't use very often but a great tool to have!



....sorry, can a Mod move this to pumping section!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 27, 2012)

First thing I did Phil 

I use TBRs a lot already. 

Very useful on gym days... walking to the supermarket... after alcohol. I also use them a lot when the pattern of days change. eg when the kids are off school and gym visits drop away I'll have a week with gradually increasgin basal need. I have patterns half set up (still a work in progress!) for when things have settled, but there is usually a grey area of transition and a +5% or +10% TBR (even for the full 24 hours) has been very useful.

They are one of the things I love most about my move to pumping.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just being nosey..............

when referring to TBRs is that normally an temporary addition of basal? Never a drop?


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 27, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Just being nosey..............
> 
> when referring to TBRs is that normally an temporary addition of basal? Never a drop?



can be either way NRB, I normally use a reduction TBR, only upped it when flying so far.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 27, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> First thing I did Phil
> 
> I use TBRs a lot already.
> 
> ...



I agree....definitely useful, as are multi-wave boluses...the two best features about pumping and excellent control.


----------



## shiv (Jan 27, 2012)

I use them every now and again, for specific activities (ie tonight I'm walking from the train station to the bf's house and it always makes me go low, so I'm going to put on a lower TBR for an hour or so beforehand). I also use them after set changes and if I'm ill.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 27, 2012)

I have only used a few times for illness - I tried 125% when I had a cold, I was scared to put it up anymore but it did seem to help a bit.

If I am doing a heavy work out in the gym I put it right down to 20% from about 15 mins beforehand until I finish.

And when my old pump broke I took Lantus, so when I received my new pump 12 hours later, I put the basal on 0% because the Lantus was still in my system but it meant I could bolus using my pump.

It's a very useful tool


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 27, 2012)

Oooh! I forgot some...

Gardening/DIY/Vacuuming. Despite my best efforts (and regular ingestion of Fruit Pastilles) these almost always sent me low on MDI. Since I began on the pump I've managed with no hypos (and with almost no FP assistance to boot!)


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 27, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Oooh! I forgot some...
> 
> Gardening/DIY/Vacuuming. Despite my best efforts (and regular ingestion of Fruit Pastilles) these almost always sent me low on MDI. Since I began on the pump I've managed with no hypos (and with almost no FP assistance to boot!)




Vacuuming, wow, you must tear through the house.................


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2012)

Depends on the weight of the vacuum cleaner plus how good the actual vacuum is, it's fatal !  And anything involving me going up a stepladder, and I have a friend who goes hypo regularly doing the ironing!


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 27, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Oooh! I forgot some...
> 
> Gardening/DIY/Vacuuming. Despite my best efforts (and regular ingestion of Fruit Pastilles) these almost always sent me low on MDI. Since I began on the pump I've managed with no hypos (and with almost no FP assistance to boot!)



Agree with the gardening Mike! I found that it was particularly nice not to have to count on 2 bottles of lucozade for a round of golf....nice to have water and a TBR of 10% for 4 hours


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 27, 2012)

Lauren said:


> If I am doing a heavy work out in the gym I put it right down to 20% from about 15 mins beforehand until I finish.



I take mine down by 20% for an hour before I go and then disconnect *completely* while I'm there!


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 27, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I take mine down by 20% for an hour before I go and then disconnect *completely* while I'm there!



Sounds about right! My TBR for 4 hours golf is 10%......90% less than normal I mean!


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 27, 2012)

Mainly due to sport, increase in rate before and then reduction after for 6-8 hours.

sometimes for shopping if it will involve alot of walking then something like -20% works quite well. 

occasionally when I am teaching I will put -20% if I want to avoid hypos, lets me run top of my targets and doesn't push me too high


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi

Use the temp rate mainly for illness and odd times if a bit low early on at night to bring levels up a bit without having to wake the little one to persuade her to eat etc. 
Rep from Medronic advised us all for illness to go up 20%, at 4 hrs after this increase up another 10% and so on til levels get back to better range. We however have no 10% on some of the basals with being such tiny amounts so stick with increments of 20%'s mostly for this. Been right up to 200% recently with a nasty virus.
Rep also advised a decrease of around 30% for planned exercise 1 hr before, during and an hour after the exercise. Unfortunately at this young age activity is in bursts and often not planned but intend to trial this at an appropriate time


----------



## Julia (Jan 28, 2012)

I use temp basals for cycling and longer runs. When do you set the temp basal? Lauren mentions 15 mins, others 1 hour before the start of exercise. I've been experimenting and reckon I need to do set it at least 90 mins before the start of exercise. What do other people do?

I tend to reduce my basal to 40-60% 1-2 hours before the start of a cycle ride or longer (>30 mins) run. I then set 200% temp basal for an hour at the end, otherwise I go sky high. (I tried stopping temp basal an hour before finish, but often end up staying out longer/getting lost/stopping early). I've been experimenting a lot over the last few months, and it is still work in progress, but getting closer to what works for me. 

I also find walking requires a temp bolus (to ~80%). Strange that if I run 2 miles in 15-ish minutes it doesn't seem to affect my levels much, but if I walk the same distance, they often plummet!


----------



## ThunderBolt (Jan 28, 2012)

Mainky after a pint.  Drop 10-20%.


----------

